# Red Snapper



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It is cheap and easy. Good for Grouper and Snapper.

1.) Fish (cut in about the same size portions as publix does for Salmon)

2.) 1/2lb shrimp (That is what it calls for i've been using 1 1/2lbs of shrimp)

3.) Butter

4.) Flour

5.) Milk

6.) Chef Paul's Seafood Magic

7.) Parmesan cheese

8.) Shallots

Directions:

Pre heat oven to 325 

In a greased baking pan add fish

In a skillet add butter, minced shallots and once they are simmering add peeled shrimp and a little Seafood Magic. (cook until done then put in pan over fish)

DO NOT CLEAN SKILLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Add3 tbl spoons butter and 2 tbl spoons of flour to skillet over med heat. Wisk until it's a paste. Then gradualy add 2 1/2 cups of milk and a little more Seafood Magic. In the end this should have the texture of gravy. Once done pour over fish and shrimp Then absolutly cover with parmesan cheese and bake uncovered for 30 minutes.

Serve with some kind of rice and veggie. 

If you don't have Shallots substatute diced onions and minced garlic.

It would probably be great with some crab cooked with the shrimp. But it really does not need it.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I want to revise this. Use Chef Pauls Seafood Magic instead of old bay. It make a great dish a great deal better.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont think I've ever tried that seafood magic....What does it taste like?...peppery?...garlic?...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been using it since college I love it. I was just out when I tried the old bay. I'm not big on salt so it's not salty. The best way I can explain it is you know when you go to one of those restaurants that everything is percooked and it just tastes cheap then once in a blue moon you go to a restaurant like Emeralds or 98 Cordova in St. Augustine (the best place on earth!!!!!!)and it blows you away with the non-cheap flavors. That is the difference between that and products like mccormick or other very salty spices that hide lack of flavor with salt. It is the only seasoning I use for blackened fish sandwiches and blackened shrimp. Don't mess up and but the Chef Pauls blackened seasoning b/c it is just like all the others.


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

cooked it last night, that was great. :clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That has me wanting to give it a try. Bet it did turn out good. 

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bullshark (7/14/2009)*I want to revise this. Use Chef Pauls Seafood Magic instead of old bay. It make a great dish a great deal better.


+1 seafood magic is awesome! i mixed a bunch of it in flour last night to make some fish fry and it turned out great! i cant wait to try this recipe!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *guesswork (8/9/2009)*cooked it last night, that was great. :clap


I love this recipe! I'm glad you did to.


----------

